# Trade Rumor



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

would Kenyon martin, Keith Van Horn and Kerry Kittles be enough for KG. Think about it, that is a heck of alot to get for one player who may be on his way out anyway. Don't think about this emotionally. I'd be interested to hear honest opinions on this one. Those guys are almost a starting team, something this team lacks.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

i still dont like it because kittles is always injured and is not reliable. how is kg "almost out"? he is like 24 or 25, thats not "almost out"!


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

The TWolves will not trade KG, their young franchise player for years to come, for a trio of unproven, inconsistent role players. The only way Minnesota will ever lose KG is if they are unable to sign him when he becomes a free agent.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *spartansfan223 *
> The TWolves will not trade KG, their young franchise player for years to come, for a trio of unproven, inconsistent role players. The only way Minnesota will ever lose KG is if they are unable to sign him when he becomes a free agent.


agreed


----------



## DMILESKGKB8Q (Aug 1, 2002)

that is obsurd just thinking of trading kg for both teams :upset: ...for both team cuz new jersey loses half there starting lineup and who would trade kg


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DMILESKGKB8Q *
> that is obsurd just thinking of trading kg for both teams :upset: ...for both team cuz new jersey loses half there starting lineup and who would trade kg


there is only one way i would trade kg, is if the nets gave jkidd, kmart, kvh


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> there is only one way i would trade kg, is if the nets gave jkidd, kmart, kvh


Minnesota trades: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Kenyon Martin (14.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
PF Keith Van Horn (14.8 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (14.7 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 9.8 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +23.2 ppg, +8.0 rpg, and +9.2 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PF Kenyon Martin (14.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
PF Keith Van Horn (14.8 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 30.4 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (14.7 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 9.8 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -23.2 ppg, -8.0 rpg, and -9.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Minnesota and New Jersey being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Minnesota and New Jersey had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> Minnesota trades: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes)
> Minnesota receives: PF Kenyon Martin (14.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 34.3 minutes)
> ...


And that is not going to happen because without Kidd the Nets are nothing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

And once again KG finds himself by himself on a team with nobody except him


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> there is only one way i would trade kg, is if the nets gave jkidd, kmart, kvh


How good do you think garnett is? Why would the nets trade a possible MVP for a selfish whiner who gets way overpaid? Kidd is the heart and soul of the Nets.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *g-dog-rice *
> 
> 
> How good do you think garnett is? Why would the nets trade a possible MVP for a selfish whiner who gets way overpaid? Kidd is the heart and soul of the Nets.


why would kidd want to be on a team when hes the only good player, if i were him and wanted a ring, i would go to a team that knows how to win!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

We get ripped off.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> why would kidd want to be on a team when hes the only good player, if i were him and wanted a ring, i would go to a team that knows how to win!


So you think Kidd would rather be on the Wolves( without KG on it) than the Nets.

Am i hearing this right?

I agree with you that i wouldnt trade KG to the Nets unless Kidd is involved


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> 
> 
> How good do you think garnett is? Why would the nets trade a possible MVP for a selfish whiner who gets way overpaid? Kidd is the heart and soul of the Nets.


I personally would like to know how is KG *Selfish*. I dont understand what he has ever done as a player to be called selfish. HIs whole career he has been told he was unselfish


----------

